# Looking for Advice Re: Branson



## topcop400 (Aug 12, 2013)

We've never been to Branson, but we'd like to plan a visit.

Is there a particular time of year we should consider?  We are free to travel any season.  Kids are all grown and out!


----------



## kwindham (Aug 12, 2013)

I like Branson in the fall.  Weather is relatively nice, trees are changing colors and pretty and most everything is still in full swing.  But it really depends on what you plan to do when you get there?


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2013)

My sister lives not far from Branson.  I would suggest Spring or Fall.  Summer can get hot, and very humid.  Winter can be iffy.  Also check to see when hurricane (or is it tornado) season is.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 12, 2013)

We go in the spring and fall. The crowds are lighter and the weather more pleasant. Spring can be wet so weather tends to be more of a concern. I really like October/ November. Silver Dollar City gets all decked out for Christmas in November. Sometimes that's a little to early for us. September after Labor Day isn't bad but, sometimes it can still be pretty hot.


----------



## topcop400 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for the replies.  I've heard that the decorations for Christmas are awesome.  The question was posed about what we plan to do while we're there.  That's difficult to answer because I've never been.  I'm sure we'd see some shows.  We are both 55.  I am disabled and wheelchair-bound.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 13, 2013)

topcop400 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies.  I've heard that the decorations for Christmas are awesome.  The question was posed about what we plan to do while we're there.  That's difficult to answer because I've never been.  I'm sure we'd see some shows.  We are both 55.  I am disabled and wheelchair-bound.



The week after thanksgiving I like silver dollar city.  Beautifully decorated, and you can rent electric wheelchairs to get around the hilly area.  My parents do this, my dad is wheelchair bound but brings his own electric chair, mom has had both hips replaced and doesn't do long walks in hilly areas well so she rents one.


----------



## topcop400 (Aug 13, 2013)

kwindham said:


> The week after thanksgiving I like silver dollar city.  Beautifully decorated, and you can rent electric wheelchairs to get around the hilly area.  My parents do this, my dad is wheelchair bound but brings his own electric chair, mom has had both hips replaced and doesn't do long walks in hilly areas well so she rents one.



I have an aversion to "checking" a $22k wheelchair when we fly.  I just know they'd screw it up and make it unusable.  I use airport chairs and rent one to be delivered to the resort. 

Remember those old American Tourister" commercials with the gorillas throwing stuff around?  Hilarious.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 14, 2013)

topcop400 said:


> I have an aversion to "checking" a $22k wheelchair when we fly.  I just know they'd screw it up and make it unusable.  I use airport chairs and rent one to be delivered to the resort.
> 
> Remember those old American Tourister" commercials with the gorillas throwing stuff around?  Hilarious.



We drive so didn't think about the airline thing.  Sorry!


----------



## rsteenblik (Aug 14, 2013)

I just saw this thread.  We are looking to take a trip with our young children (1, 3, 5, 8) in January/February, and we are trying to do something other than the typical Orlando trip.  Is Branson worthwhile that time of year, or is it just not worth it with the weather?


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

topcop400 said:


> I have an aversion to "checking" a $22k wheelchair when we fly.  I just know they'd screw it up and make it unusable.  I use airport chairs and rent one to be delivered to the resort.
> 
> Remember those old American Tourister" commercials with the gorillas throwing stuff around?  Hilarious.



Wheelchairs and electric conveyance vehicles(ECVs) are available for rent at SDC. 

http://www.silverdollarcity.com/theme-park/info/Accessibility/Parking.aspx


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

rsteenblik said:


> I just saw this thread.  We are looking to take a trip with our young children (1, 3, 5, 8) in January/February, and we are trying to do something other than the typical Orlando trip.  Is Branson worthwhile that time of year, or is it just not worth it with the weather?



There is almost nothing going on in Branson during Jan/Feb (even a lot of restaurants are closed).  Just about any of the tourist activities will be closed.


----------



## rsteenblik (Aug 14, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> There is almost nothing going on in Branson during Jan/Feb (even a lot of restaurants are closed).  Just about any of the tourist activities will be closed.



Glad I asked!


----------



## tstraveler2 (Aug 14, 2013)

March is as bad as Jan/Feb as far as things to do.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 14, 2013)

topcop400 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies.  I've heard that the decorations for Christmas are awesome.  The question was posed about what we plan to do while we're there.  That's difficult to answer because I've never been.  I'm sure we'd see some shows.  We are both 55.  I am disabled and wheelchair-bound.



There are many resorts in Branson and many of them do not have elevators so be sure to pick a resort with elevators or no steps.  Many of the outdoor pools
will be closed down so if you want swimming in late fall or November be sure they have an indoor pool.  We like going early November crowds are less, the Christmas season starts Nov 1st and it's a nice time of the year.  

Check the site for: http://www.branson2for1tickets.com/       no tours required to purchase but you have to purchase the tickets at their place...no online purchases.


----------



## gwenco (Sep 2, 2013)

*Either the last week of April or first week of May*

We've done this for the past three years and the mid April (last week) into the 1st mid May week seems to be perfect. Shows are just then starting to ramp up for the summer season and the restaurants are all open. The Ride the Ducks ride has no wait. We went the 2nd week of May in 2012 and it was just too hot and already overcrowded.


----------



## glenmore (Sep 3, 2013)

Also, look at the shows and see what you would like to see. Many of the popular ones have to be booked way in advance - some almost a year. We didn't know that and were not able to get tickets for the most popular ones. But we really enjoyed the ones we were able to see.


----------



## gwenco (Sep 6, 2013)

*Tickets*

Since we go the last week of April or the 1st week of May, we have never had any issues getting into shows. Most are pretty empty with the exception of SIX or some special shows such as Larrys County Diner. Even those can be booked just a few weeks in advance to get decent seats. But of course, summer would be a much different story. I for one, wouldn't want to vacation there in the hot humid weather and crowded I-76 traffic but to each his own!


----------



## topcop400 (Nov 9, 2013)

You guys/gals are awesome.  I think an early November trip would be good for us.  Thanks for the replies!


----------



## IngridN (Nov 9, 2013)

Just saw this thread. For a great and somewhat 'different' meal, you might check out the local college. They have a culinary program which includes their restaurant that is run by the students...management, chefs, waitstaff, etc.

The concierge at the Marriott timeshare suggested it to us and it was great. Fabulous meal, wonderful ambiance. In fact, we regretted not making a reservation earlier in our stay as we wanted to go back for another meal, but didn't have time! The desserts were to die for. Three of us shared 2 desserts and we took 1/2 back to the timeshare to enjoy the next day. 

I don't recall the name of the college and tried Googling without success. As I recall, many of their students receive financial aid. The school doesn't believe in saddling their students with debt, so all of those students work off their education. They grow their own food. It was a wonderful experience and I highly recommend it.

Ingrid


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 9, 2013)

IngridN said:


> Just saw this thread. For a great and somewhat 'different' meal, you might check out the local college. They have a culinary program which includes their restaurant that is run by the students...management, chefs, waitstaff, etc.
> 
> The concierge at the Marriott timeshare suggested it to us and it was great. Fabulous meal, wonderful ambiance. In fact, we regretted not making a reservation earlier in our stay as we wanted to go back for another meal, but didn't have time! The desserts were to die for. Three of us shared 2 desserts and we took 1/2 back to the timeshare to enjoy the next day.
> 
> ...


 
That college is C of O (or College of the Ozarks) located in Hollister Missouri.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 9, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> That college is C of O (or College of the Ozarks) located in Hollister Missouri.



I've had lunch there and it was very enjoyable.  Reasonable prices and the wait staff (which are the students) are wonderful.


----------



## IngridN (Nov 9, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> That college is C of O (or College of the Ozarks) located in Hollister Missouri.



That's the one. I knew someone would recognize and post the name!

Ingrid


----------



## puppymommo (Nov 9, 2013)

We're in Branson now.  We wanted to go there for Sunday brunch tomorrow but the reservations are full.  They suggested we could try to come in as walk ins.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## yh52 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Mid-December in Branson*

Hope no one minds my coming in on the coat tails of the original poster's question.

Is there anything going on in Branson the week before Christmas? We inherited a timeshare for that week and are thinking about visiting. But I am hearing that the town begins to close down the week before Christmas.

What, if anything, is happening in Branson that late in the Christmas season?

Thanks.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 9, 2013)

yh52 said:


> Hope no one minds my coming in on the coat tails of the original poster's question.
> 
> Is there anything going on in Branson the week before Christmas? We inherited a timeshare for that week and are thinking about visiting. But I am hearing that the town begins to close down the week before Christmas.
> 
> ...


 
Some shows will close a couple of weeks prior to Christmas.  However, a lot is still open, including SDC.  Best thing to do is look at a Branson show schedule.


----------



## YOOPERGALS (Nov 11, 2013)

College of the Ozarks - the Keetering Center.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 11, 2013)

YOOPERGALS said:


> College of the Ozarks - the Keetering Center.



Keeter Center


----------



## Luanne (Nov 11, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Keeter Center



And in case you want more information:

http://www.keetercenter.edu/


----------



## puppymommo (Nov 11, 2013)

We ate yesterday at the Keeter Center and it was definitely one of the best Sunday Brunches I have ever had!  We couldn't get a reservation because it was so full but we only had to wait about 45 minutes to get seated family style. It was well worth the wait!


----------

